# Best Recording of Dvorak Symphonies 7/8?



## Kogami

Looking for a powerful but well-recorded cd.
Thanks,
Kogami


----------



## KenOC

I'm fond of Kertész with the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## science

I think if you did a poll with thousands of people, Kertesz would be the winner for #8. But I'm partial to Kubelik.... I try not to be, but I can't help myself.


----------



## emiellucifuge

For No. 7 go for Colin Davis with the Concertgebouw.


----------



## moody

science said:


> I think if you did a poll with thousands of people, Kertesz would be the winner for #8. But I'm partial to Kubelik.... I try not to be, but I can't help myself.


What's your problem with Kubelik,he is certainly superior to Kertesz.


----------



## Ukko

I gotta go with Kubelik for both symphonies, in fact I'll go with his set (maybe not available that way) of 5 through 9. His 8th in particular, because it avoids the schmaltsiness that is a characteristic of many interpretations.

[Oops. I'm referring to the DG LP recordings. What's on CD I dunno.]


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm also in the Kertész camp. I think his box set of the Dvorak symphonies one of the finest and most consistent. Way up there in one of my favorite box sets I own.

Kevin


----------



## Arsakes

I actually rented a CD of Dvorak around 2006. It has both Symphony No.5 and 7 ... but I wasn't smart enough to tag them 

Anyone can realize if who has conducted these two symphonies beside each other?


----------



## science

moody said:


> What's your problem with Kubelik,he is certainly superior to Kertesz.


No problem at all. I can't judge who's superior. But I like Kubelik better anyway, because I'd loved his for a long time before I ever heard Kertesz.


----------



## bigshot

The best I've ever heard- so good nothing else even compares- is Talich/Czech Philharmonic. Not a modern recording, but still one of the greatest recordings ever made. Ketesz is very good. But Talich *owns* Dvorak.


----------



## GreenMamba

Arsakes said:


> I actually rented a CD of Dvorak around 2006. It has both Symphony No.5 and 7 ... but I wasn't smart enough to tag them
> 
> Anyone can realize if who has conducted these two symphonies beside each other?


I have a Naxos CD with this pairing, Gunzenhauser and the Slovak Philharmonic.


----------



## nightscape

For #8 go with Dohnanyi/Cleveland. Best I've heard sonically and execution. His reading of the 7th is pretty good too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My preference for the entire set of symphonies is Otmar Suitner:










But I also love Kubelik and Talich.


----------



## Couac Addict

7th - try Jansons/Olso Philharmonic 
8th - try Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic 

or Davis/Concertgebouw for both.


----------



## Vaneyes

7 - NYPO/LB (Sony, rec.1963).
8 - VPO/Chung (DG, rec.1999).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I haven't heard many versions of either, but I do really enjoy Václav Neumann with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## david johnson

szell/cleveland


----------



## Steve Wright

Resurrecting this thread discussing two of my very favourite symphonies.
I very much enjoy Dohnanyi/Cleveland and Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw in both of these. Harnoncourt perhaps more in 8 than 7, where he seems more Germanic than lyrical - but perhaps that _is _7. 
Kertesz's 8 is very fine too, and I really like a 7 I have by Kosler/Slovak Phil - very idiomatic. This cheap-as-chips Kosler twofer below is one of my favourite discs, also containing beautiful versions of 5 and 6 and two of Dvorak's wonderful symphonic poems.



















Talking of idiomatic, I'm just now listening to Talich/Czech Phil's 8 on YouTube. Even through the rather poor sound I can tell it's special...


----------



## Truckload

Steve Wright - I am listening now to the Talich/Czech Dvorak 8th on YouTube. 

It is a very transparent recording. No room or hall reflections. It must have been done in a very "dry" studio. Of course this makes it possible to hear each section and each note very clearly. 

Do you primarily prefer a dry sound? Or is it the musicianship of the orchestra that attracts you? Nothing in the tempos or interpretation by the conductor seems unusual to my ears.


----------



## Steve Wright

Truckload said:


> Steve Wright - I am listening now to the Talich/Czech Dvorak 8th on YouTube.
> 
> It is a very transparent recording. No room or hall reflections. It must have been done in a very "dry" studio. Of course this makes it possible to hear each section and each note very clearly.
> 
> Do you primarily prefer a dry sound? Or is it the musicianship of the orchestra that attracts you? Nothing in the tempos or interpretation by the conductor seems unusual to my ears.


You must have found a better clip than me. I simply meant that the version I found seemed rather scratchy and also at moments had that strange - and forgive me, I am no sound technician - warping of notes (tape flub?).
But even through all that, I could tell that this was a splendid Eighth. I could hear different, and I assume more Czech, intonation than, say, the very fine but perhaps more dialect-neutral (?) Dohnanyi version.


----------



## dsphipps100

The Dohnanyi/Cleveland is indeed very good, or if you prefer, George Szell also recorded both pieces (and the 9th "New World") with Cleveland as well. The Szell would probably be the musically superior of the two (although Dohnanyi is certainly no hack), while the Dohnanyi will offer the better sound quality.

As for Kertesz vs. Kubelik, having heard both sets, I find that each conductor is, in his own way, roughly equally fine. One factor that might make a difference depending on one's listening taste is that Kertesz recorded with the London Symphony Orchestra while Kubelik recorded with the Berliner Philharmoniker. So if you have a strong preference between those two orchestras, then that might tip the scale for you.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

No.7: Szell/Cleveland Orchestra and Bernstein/N.Y. Philharmonic.
No.8: Kertesz/London Symphony and Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Heck148

#7: Monteux/LSO, also Kertesz/LSO is really good.
#8: Kertesz/LSO; also Giulini/CSO, Szell/Cleveland


----------



## Pugg

​
This one and István Kertész


----------



## Heck148

Pugg said:


> ​
> This one and István Kertész


Dorati/LSO #8 is very good. haven't heard it in awhile...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Another solid positive for Dorati/London Symphony performance of Dvorak Eighth.


----------



## Pugg

Heck148 said:


> Dorati/LSO #8 is very good. haven't heard it in awhile...


The sound is amazing, as is the performance of course.


----------



## Ralphus

#7 - I love Harnoncourt (Teldec/Warner)
#8 - I really like Chung (DG, coupled with a lovely #6)


----------



## Klassik

Musically speaking, Pesek's recordings of 7 & 8 with the Royal Liverpool PO are very good. The sound quality is a tad bit thin though. It's not bad, but you might find Kertesz, Szell, and Dorati to be better. I say that if you get the Pesek recordings (it's a wonderful set for a very good price), listen to them at a slightly higher volume than what you're used to. That mostly offsets the thinness.


----------



## Olias

Mackerras has a great live recording of the 8th (and 9th).


----------



## njk345

I really like Sir Colin Davis & LSO for the 7th


----------



## Jerry

I've spent a happy morning trying out various 8ths on Spotify.
Most are duffers, to be honest, just too slow and dreary to a greater or lesser extent for such gloriously joyous music.
It's Kertesz for me. With Kubelik not far behind. Shame about the sound with Talich - but he does get a bit frantic at times!
But have a go with Barbirolli - Glorious John does a mighty fine job and in good sound, too. Upbeat and exhilarating, keeps the pace up - very nice indeed. A close second for me.


----------



## Jerry

For the 7th.
Colin Davis on Philips.
Dark and broodingly atmospheric.
Sound quality rather over-emphasises the bass line at times, though

Taking sound quality into account, Zdenek Macal with the Czech Phil on Exton is excellent.
Lots of good recordings of the 7th - it seems an easier symphony to attain excellence with than the 8th.


----------



## Steve Wright

Jerry said:


> I've spent a happy morning trying out various 8ths on Spotify.
> Most are duffers, to be honest, just too slow and dreary to a greater or lesser extent for such gloriously joyous music.
> It's Kertesz for me. With Kubelik not far behind.


I have these two, both very fine. And I agree, you want a good 8th to have plenty of exuberance. I learned the piece from Dohnanyi and Cleveland - and they must have done a good job as I adore it, and haven't particularly found a version I prefer. Anyone know Dohnanyi's recordings of the last three?


----------



## Minor Sixthist

For the eighth, I enjoy Vienna with Karajan.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Jerry said:


> I've spent a happy morning trying out various 8ths on Spotify.
> Most are duffers, to be honest, just too slow and dreary to a greater or lesser extent for such gloriously joyous music.
> It's Kertesz for me. With Kubelik not far behind. Shame about the sound with Talich - but he does get a bit frantic at times!
> But have a go with Barbirolli - Glorious John does a mighty fine job and in good sound, too. Upbeat and exhilarating, keeps the pace up - very nice indeed. A close second for me.


Ditto,ditto,ditto---Kertesz/London Symphony, Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic, Barbiroll/Halle Orchestra>>>TRIFECTA :tiphat:


----------



## silentio

I will go with the authentic, legendary *Vaclav Talich*.


----------



## AfterHours

For the 7th, Vaclav Neumann, this one:


----------



## spectral

I registered to comment in this topic.

I remain disappointed with the Von Dohnanyi and Cleveland Orchestra. I bought the CD blindly many years ago and found it quite inferior to the Horvat/ORF I already had from the 90s.

Talich/Czech is a pass for the first two movements (too fast — ending of first is harsh) but his third is interesting and the fourth also. I'd rank his waltz movement over Kertész's.

I'm listening to the Kubelik/Berlin for the first time and it seems heavy-handed. I'll have to listen to the rest of it to be sure and more performances. So far I'm sticking with the cheap Excelsior disc (Horvat/ORF) despite the grainy compressed analog.


----------



## Enthusiast

You can't go wrong with Kertesz in Dvorak but Kubelik's 8 is special. And in fact there are just so many great recordings of Dvorak 8 and 9. Celibidache's Munich recording of 9 is wonderful, for example. And the Suitner Dvorak symphony set is very worth listening to.


----------



## Star

Mackerras is good


----------



## CnC Bartok

I'm finding it difficult to disagree with the majority of recommendations here! The only exception is Suitner, who I heard many moons ago, and found remarkably bland.
I'd say:
Talich for the authenticity, only marred by the aged recordings
Kubelik for tenderness in No.8 and a brilliantly exciting No.7
Kertész for ticking about as many boxes as is humanly possible
The newish Belohlavek set on Decca for little details you never heard before.
Neumann in his older recording for something immensely satisfying.

I'll be honest, and frightfully non-discerning, but there are very few duff recordings of either out there. Colin Davis, Witold Rowicki, Gunzenhauser on Naxos, Andrew Davis, Dohnanyi, all very good indeed.

Then again, these are both rather good symphonies!


----------



## Merl

If I'm playing recordings by the same conductor it's either the Dorati disc or the Szell, however if I'm playing different versions then it's Neumann's 70s 7th or Fischer's superb newer 7th and Honeck's absolutely wonderful modern 8th with Pittsburgh. That Honeck disc is a desert island one. Stunning.


----------



## Judith

I have the Pesek and RLPO recordings and enjoy them. They are from the orange erato box set of all the Dvorak symphonies.


----------



## Haydn man

Can I add a mention for the Chandos cycle by Jarvi and the SNO


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn man said:


> Can I add a mention for the Chandos cycle by Jarvi and the SNO


can I respectfully endorse this recommendation and add Harnoncourt with the RCOA for both the 7th and 8th.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I like the Eliahu Inbal Dvorak 7th with the Philharmonia Orchestra on Teldec. Also for the 7th, Kubelik and the BPO. 
For the 8th, Kubelik is certainly a favorite.


----------



## AfterHours

I probably answered this somewhere but:

*Symphony No. 7 in D minor (1885) / Sir Colin Davis - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1975) *

*Spotify:*










*Youtube:*






*Symphony No. 8 in G major (1889) / Manfred Honeck - Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (2013)*

*Spotify:*


----------



## Rach Man

Steve Wright said:


> I have these two, both very fine. And I agree, you want a good 8th to have plenty of exuberance. I learned the piece from Dohnanyi and Cleveland - and they must have done a good job as I adore it, and haven't particularly found a version I prefer. Anyone know Dohnanyi's recordings of the last three?


I must agree with you. I really like Dohnanyi's approach to these two symphonies (plus the 9th as well). I mentioned in another thread that I think that Dohnanyi is a very under-rated conductor. I thought that he and the Cleveland Orchestra did these three symphonies splendidly.

I also like the relatively new version of the 8th by Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. Plus the recording of this one is outstanding.


----------



## arkadinho

I too like Kubelik for the 8th but I actually prefer his earlier slower stint with Philharmonia to the one with BPO. Sound quality may not be as good but it's a gentler more careful rendition IMHO.


----------



## Enthusiast

There are lots of excellent and cheap recordings of these two symphonies. Kertesz, obviously, and Davis. In 8 Kubelik's BPO recording is special (the one coupled with Fournier's account of the Cello Concerto with Szell is a real bargain) - but I don't know the earlier Philharmonia one referred to above. Then there are these ...

From Suitner:









From Jansons (really good!):


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

7th - Carlos Paita










8th - Sir John Barbirolli, 1957 Halle


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Recent re-hearings of Monteux's London Symphony performance of Dvorak's Seventh puts it in the same company with the Szell/Cleveland as my favorite in that work. Each of the two recordings were originally made at about the same time in 1959/60 by these two outstanding conductors.


----------



## Heck148

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Recent re-hearings of Monteux's London Symphony performance of Dvorak's Seventh puts it in the same company with the Szell/Cleveland as my favorite in that work. Each of the two recordings were originally made at about the same time in 1959/60 by these two outstanding conductors.
> View attachment 147422


Monteux/LSO is my favorite Dvorak 7....great performance!!


----------



## HerbertNorman

How about Rafael Kubelik with Berliner Philarmoniker (7th symphony)?
On *Primephonic* top choice and I understand why , I like the Colin Davis one too


----------



## Geoff48

Somewhat surprised no one has mentioned Rowicki with the London Symphony Orchestra. He recorded the complete Symphonies for Philips about the same time as Kerterz recorded his set for Decca with the same orchestra for Decca. And has always been somewhat under the shadow. Which is unfair. Rowicki was a much underestimated conductor whose occasional visits to Leeds with his Polish Orchestra were a highlight of the concert season. Maybe that is a reason for his lack of recognition; his Orchestra was competent but not world class and he tended to record with them on bargain labels.
However my favourite Dvorak 7th is Pierre Monteux with the LSO and 8th Barbirolli with the Halle. Neither specialist Dvorak conductors, although Barbirolli did record the last three symphonies for Pye, but great conductors who brought a lifetime of experience to the music and whose performances seem to be filled with love.


----------

